# Feeding at the ride?



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Finding a dry spot for your corral would be perfect.
I would be careful about letting the horse free-feed on the grass since he isn't used to it. If no dry spot I would think it would be best to tie to the trailer and feed your hay in a bag. Bet he would be very happy though to have you hold the rope for a few minutes off and on so he could nibble. : )


----------



## Abbzug (Jan 2, 2012)

Dustbunny said:


> Finding a dry spot for your corral would be perfect.
> I would be careful about letting the horse free-feed on the grass since he isn't used to it. If no dry spot I would think it would be best to tie to the trailer and feed your hay in a bag. Bet he would be very happy though to have you hold the rope for a few minutes off and on so he could nibble. : )



My thoughts as well... I hope I can find a dead patch, as I know my horse would love nothing more than to stand around and eat my trailer!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Hopefully he will be to tired to chew on the trailer. 
Have a good ride!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

fiber and water are important, grass has both. Id let him graze a little at a time, Id also have a corral area to use if there are in camp holds. Turning him loose for 30 minutes on the grass isnt gonna be enough to cause problems , but that fresh grass will do him some good on the ride.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

How big will your corral be? If you make it stall size, he should not be able to get enough grass to hurt him. Make sure he is filled up on hay and beet pulp the first time you let him out before the ride. He should have no problem using any energy he gets from grass during or after the ride. He may get a little loose stool from the grass, though.

Nancy


----------



## Abbzug (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks, all, for the advice! I didn't think about it only being 144 square feet. 12x12 isn't much grass. I did set up the pen today and practice at the barn. He didn't seem to care at all. Hooray!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

home is definitely the place to try new things.


----------

